# What have you been playing?



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey people one of my main ways of dealing with SA is lots of gaming,So I figured that I would make a thread if anyone wants to share what games they've been playing, Their favorite games ect.

Personally I just finished borderlands 1 + 2 and Im also going to be playing all of the resident evils in order.

now I was also thinking if anyone wants to do some multiplayer with me we can 
arrange that


----------



## Jsin94 (Feb 22, 2013)

At the moment am replaying ocarina of time. Then I am thinking if moving onto something new I have never played.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Dark Souls, Bioshock 1& 2.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

There's already a thread like this but I'll post anyway:

Dota 2, XCOM, soon Heart of the Swarm, still haven't finished Far Cry 3


----------



## BrainInsect (Sep 4, 2012)

Worms Revolution. Really enjoying this game.


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)

I don't mean to poop on your parade, but....

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ou-playing-now-the-remake-19697/index181.html


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Starcraft 2 & Pokemon heartgold


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Metal Gear Rising. I highly recommend it for anyone who's a fan of MG and/or hack n slash. It's fairly simple and easy but lots of fun.


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

Jsin94 said:


> At the moment am replaying ocarina of time. Then I am thinking if moving onto something new I have never played.


Like what?
I played wind waker and have REALLY been meaning to get to the others but I cant seem to find the time give me your opinion on them I hear that they're amazing


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

creasy said:


> Metal Gear Rising. I highly recommend it for anyone who's a fan of MG and/or hack n slash. It's fairly simple and easy but lots of fun.


I need to play the MG series also
I love hack and slash though
I recently just finished devil may cry and Bayonetta
Ill defiently try it out


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

Monotony said:


> Starcraft 2 & Pokemon heartgold


I like pokemon a lot Ive been play it since I was rated EC for early childhood
Im working on my own pokemon ROM hack too at the moment

Also I havent played starcraft Would you recommend it?


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

D1r7H3rp3z said:


> I don't mean to poop on your parade, but....
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ou-playing-now-the-remake-19697/index181.html


The more the better.


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> Dark Souls, Bioshock 1& 2.


Loved those


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

rymo said:


> There's already a thread like this but I'll post anyway:
> 
> Dota 2, XCOM, soon Heart of the Swarm, still haven't finished Far Cry 3


Ive been playing Leauge of Legends but I hear that Dota 2 is better
give me your opinion


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Fate/Extra.

Really need to start playing the masses of games I own but haven't played yet though.


----------



## St3ph3n (Mar 6, 2013)

Nekomata said:


> Fate/Extra.
> 
> Really need to start playing the masses of games I own but haven't played yet though.


What games do you have?


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

St3ph3n said:


> I need to play the MG series also
> I love hack and slash though
> I recently just finished devil may cry and Bayonetta
> Ill defiently try it out


You've never played MG? You're missing out. Pick up the HD collection if you can find it.

Well MGR isn't as good as Bayonetta as far as the combat system, but it's up there. It's less about flashy combos and more about managing your meters and quickly and efficiently dismembering enemies with the cutting mechanic.

Bayo is truly the queen of HnS. Man I need to replay that game, preferably on 360 next time. I hear the framerate and loading times are a lot better than the PS3 port.


----------



## bananafanafo (Jan 31, 2013)

i just beat the newest tomb raider on ps3..SO AMAZING OMGOMGOMG

i'm wanting to complete the game 100%. right now i only have about 81% completed when it comes to finding artifacts, upgrading weapons, and other junk like that


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

If you have a 3DS, I'd recommend Fire Emblem Awakening, that is if you're into that kind of game. It's the first tactical RPG I've ever played and I just beat it a little while ago. Even playing on the normal/easy difficulty, I am terrible at this game, mostly because of how random and complicated it is. There are tons and tons of variables that anybody who would possibly sit down to figure all of it out by themselves would be an utter masochist. I had to look up things a couple of times because the game doesn't explain them to you. I had to start over because I let 5 or 6 people die, and once enough people die in this kind of game, then you're pretty much screwed for the rest of it. 

I think it's funny that the elitists on the gamefaqs bored are going around calling this game too easy. Maybe for someone who does nothing except waste their life playing Fire Emblem all day, but for someone new to the series, it can be difficult to figure out.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

myself mostly


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Just got into WarFrame.

Ninjas in space lol. Its all about acrobatic gun/sword play and really fun.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> If you have a 3DS, I'd recommend Fire Emblem Awakening, that is if you're into that kind of game. It's the first tactical RPG I've ever played and I just beat it a little while ago. Even playing on the normal/easy difficulty, I am terrible at this game, mostly because of how random and complicated it is. There are tons and tons of variables that anybody who would possibly sit down to figure all of it out by themselves would be an utter masochist. I had to look up things a couple of times because the game doesn't explain them to you. I had to start over because I let 5 or 6 people die, and once enough people die in this kind of game, then you're pretty much screwed for the rest of it.


I've only played the sacred stones but deaths can get a little frustrating. Twice in a row I was training my characters in the arena then on the final fight to max out them I died then redone and done the same again :sigh. 1% Crits have got me a few times as well


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just browsed thru my old games few days back & got me Constantine & Obscure 2. Obscure 2 seems to be something like Resident Evil mixed with the eeriness of Silent Hill. It's quite good, I must say. Constantine seems to be a bit more on shooting & aiming, and some magic casting maybe. Not sure I'll like it or not till I play further into the game.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Far Cry 1 - PC
Call of Cthulhu: Dark Corners of the Earth - PC
F.E.A.R/Extraction Point + Perseus Mandate - PC
Crysis 3 - PS3
MW3 - PS3


----------



## Angst86 (Feb 23, 2013)

Paradox RTS games: Europa Universalis III, Victoria II (just starting out in this one), and Crusader Kings II - can't wait for the Old Gods expansion!
These games are quite hard to get into (I am still struggling with Vicky II) but once you're in, they are so engrossing!


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

I recently bought Blade of Darkness off GOG. It's a third-person action-adventure game which was released in 2001. It's real violent, for example severed limbs and heads can be used as weapons, and the combat system is pretty intricate (the player is very mobile, and there are tons of combo attacks). Initially the controls struck me as clunky, but after some tweaking they grew on me. Great game.



Angst86 said:


> Paradox RTS games: Europa Universalis III, Victoria II (just starting out in this one), and Crusader Kings II - can't wait for the Old Gods expansion!
> These games are quite hard to get into (I am still struggling with Vicky II) but once you're in, they are so engrossing!


Yeah, it always takes me a while to really "get" those games, but once I do I'm hooked. I really need to buy A House Divided and start on Vicky II again.


----------



## 84C35CCDRW (Mar 17, 2013)

I tend to bounce around a lot.

MW3, DCUO, WOW etc


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I might take a break from Etrian Odyssey and play a shorter, simpler game for a while. I like the game, but it's just too time consuming for me to get into at the moment. 

Also, I can't wait for Plants vs Zombies 2. Someone's videos on youtube actually got me into the first game, so I hope the second one is even better.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

St3ph3n said:


> The more the better.


in this case, I have to disagree with you. that thread is very old and very large! a centralized place to discuss things will be better. but lets have the mod handle that ... 
what I have been playing (not much):

Witcher 1 EE
Path of Exile
Scarlet Blade
Simpsons: Tapped Out (Android)


----------



## Stormtalon (Mar 18, 2013)

I recently bought Dungeon Keeper off of gog.com

Such good memories!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

In keeping with the previous poster, I recently picked up Capitalism Plus on gog.com. There's a very good chance that I'm not smart enough to comprehend it.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

It's hard to find genuine GBA cartridges these days, so I have to make do with emulators on the PSP. At the moment I'm playing Metroid: Fusion, I've never fully played a Metroid game but I've always admired the formula.


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Just about to start a new game on Skyrim. Seeing as I haven't played for like a year it will probably be fun again


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

warframe


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

This summer I mostly played The Sims 3, but I might play *Batman: Arkham City* today (_love_ that game).


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

Etrian Odyssey IV, Fire Emblem Awakening, FFVIII and Radiant Historia...I started a few other games but I can't play so many so the ones on hold are Resonance of Fate, Persona 4, ICO, Eternal Sonata, Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, FFIII, Star Ocean Till the End of Time and Kingdom Hearts II. I will prevail! :cup :bash


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

State of Decay.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I've been catching up with older games lately, mainly GTA: Vice City and San Andreas, and Silent Hill 3.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I procured myself a copy of Mario and Luigi: Dream Team today, but I probably will shelve it and play some other games in the meantime. I don't really feel like breaking out my 3DS right now. Love that boss music though.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Tales of Xillia, Dragon's Crown, Dark Souls, Yakuza 4, Time and Eternity are the most recent games I've been playing.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mainly final fantasy 13 ,cataclysm dda and minecraft this summer.


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I borrowed Far Cry 3 from my brother so i'm giving that a shot.


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

Animal Crossing: New Leaf - i'm completely hooked!


----------



## austin716 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sorry to join the bandwagon, but gta 5.


----------



## Pentagram90 (Oct 22, 2013)

In the last 2-3 days, ive been sinking my time into Kenshi.

While it is a beta and has alot of somewhat annoying bugs, it just sucks me in.


----------

